# Peter Bollard to handle medical case ?



## Ahmed77 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi

if you don't mind me asking about this, has anyone used the service of Peter Bollard to handle complex medical cases in skilled immigration ?
who else would you recommend for medical cases ?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't think you can go past the likes of Peter Bollard and David Prince when it comes to complex cases.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've heard of both Peter Bollard and George Lombard recommended when there are medical issues.


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah. A friend of mine was sent to them. What kind of medical case do you have?


----------



## Ahmed77 (Feb 4, 2014)

kene said:


> Yeah. A friend of mine was sent to them. What kind of medical case do you have?


i have Chronic Hepatitis B condition. the virus is inactive and not causing any liver damage. i need to get proper assessment for my chances in passing the medical before applying to the Visa. 
the only problem is I have to pay the whole amount of Visa application fees before having the Medical Office of the Commonwealth assessing my case.
that's why I need an experienced agent that handled complex medical cases before.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ahmed -

Can strongly recommend Peter Bollard - he's great with these types of cases. I'd book a consultation with him and see what he can do re: assessing your case.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ahmed -
> 
> Can strongly recommend Peter Bollard - he's great with these types of cases. I'd book a consultation with him and see what he can do re: assessing your case.
> 
> ...


Hi MarkNortham ..
Hope u will be fine. I have a general query abt visa applic subclass 489..
Can u explain that how much pay slips i should upload in visa aplic as a proof for employment, as i have 8 years and 3 months experience in total. should i upload all the 99 pay slips which i have. thanks in advance ?


----------



## Ahmed77 (Feb 4, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ahmed -
> 
> Can strongly recommend Peter Bollard - he's great with these types of cases. I'd book a consultation with him and see what he can do re: assessing your case.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Mark

unfortunately, Peter doesn't accept credit card payment. would you recommend George Lombard ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

George and Peter are both highly, highly recommended for medical issues (in fact, I hear George's name mentioned more than Peter's these days even). George is great. I used him myself.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Bazidkhan, your question is completely irrelevant to this thread. If you have a question specifically for Mark, please use the "Ask Mark!" thread at the top of the forum. If you want advice from everyone else in the forum, please just start your own thread. Thanks.


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> George and Peter are both highly, highly recommended for medical issues (in fact, I hear George's name mentioned more than Peter's these days even). George is great. I used him myself.


Yes u are 100% right. the reason is that i dont know the way how to start a new thread in this forum. if u can plz tell me the way. Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Go to the main page of the Immigration forum (Visas and immigration - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information) and click "Post a New Thread."


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Go to the main page of the Immigration forum (Visas and immigration - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information) and click "Post a New Thread."


thanks alot for prompt response..


----------

